# Do a lot of pierced scrolling?



## toolsntat (5 Aug 2019)

If I could offer you an air operated, visually guided drilling machine, would it be a benefit to you ?
It drills upwards.
Cheers Andy


----------



## loftyhermes (6 Aug 2019)

Not for me, I drill all my holes on the pillar drill before I start cutting.


----------



## marcros (6 Aug 2019)

I am intrigued to see what the machine is.


----------



## Droogs (6 Aug 2019)

When you say it drills upwards, how do you go about positioning the many locations needed for internal cuts with accurracy or indeed comfort if you have a lot to do?


----------



## AndyT (6 Aug 2019)

I don't _need_ such a device but I really want to see what it is you have found and are teasing us about!


----------



## toolsntat (6 Aug 2019)

Droogs":3qg00hsl said:


> When you say it drills upwards, how do you go about positioning the many locations needed for internal cuts with accurracy or indeed comfort if you have a lot to do?


 
Well it's quite a specialised machine which projects a magnified image on to a screen with target grid. 
Line up hole position on target, press pedal and Bobs your top kitchen manufacturer.....
Pictures ain't the best but.....
(Ignore dark bar across pic)


----------



## toolsntat (6 Aug 2019)

AndyT":4x72txtw said:


> I don't _need_ such a device but I really want to see what it is you have found and are teasing us about!



Whaaat! Perfect accompaniment for the vintage scroll saw owner :wink:


----------



## Droogs (6 Aug 2019)

looks rather intriguing, in a very 50's scifi kind of way. Are you going to do a vid of it running? would be cool to see


----------



## Myfordman (7 Aug 2019)

Looks like a printed circuit board drill. Would use 3mm shank carbide drills and run at very high speeds to drill 0.5 to 1mm diameter holes in fibreglass board.


----------



## toolsntat (7 Aug 2019)

Myfordman":2m4t1i35 said:


> Looks like a printed circuit board drill. Would use 3mm shank carbide drills and run at very high speeds to drill 0.5 to 1mm diameter holes in fibreglass board.


Spot on that man =D> 
Do you want it?
I'm thinking it would make a great drilling machine or even (if adapted with the right cutters) a router table? 
Cheers Andy


----------



## flying haggis (10 Aug 2019)

could it be used upside down......................................... :lol: :lol:


----------

